# Change of Command Cuts The Kill Chain



## RackMaster (Jul 16, 2010)

More great news and insight into the current mission.



> *Back to On the battlefield, Canadian soldiers get permission to shoot*
> 
> Paul Watson
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2010)

About bloody time.

Good on Vance, lets hope Petraeus follows suit.


----------

